# Rosetail (?) Halfmoon and (?) Halfmoon



## Behati (Sep 4, 2011)

Since my dilemma here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=79945

I have brought home two new bettas (I will return to get a bigger tank and a divider). I kind of need help identifying them though.

Betta #1


















Betta #2




















They're both halfmoons, but #2 doesn't look like it... Is the first one a rosetail? There seems to be a problem with his tail, it's missing a chunk but I was told it would grow back eventually. Then I've seen some posts saying their tails may be too heavy which causes their tails to break off @[email protected] The second one's upper fin is constantly curved on that side (is that normal?) and never fully spreads out even when it flares.


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

the first one is a halfmoon and the second one i'm not sure.. maybe a veiltail mutt? and whoever said their tails get too heavy and will cause it to break off is completely rediculous.. the only way a tail would "break off" is through finrot which is cause by poor water quality, also rough tank decor or plants can also cause the fin to rip..


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

o-m-g That second betta is drool-worthy. Absolutely gorgeous coloring.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

it looks like the first one has done some tail biting.. probably out of stress or boredom. some API Stress Coat and AQ Salt will help the regrowth, whatever his little issue is. lots of hiding places will help when you get his tank.


but gorgeous bettas! the second looks like a mutt but he's a pretty mutt. i'm not sure about the fin curling, it could just be him.. keep an eye on it regardless.


----------



## Behati (Sep 4, 2011)

The first one had Columnaris. That was what the bite in his tail was. I am devastated. He was a keeper.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that :-( but good luck with your second betta. He's super cute!


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG i love your second betta, where in the world are you buying them from lol i wana go there right now .


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

i love your second betta, thats probably the best two colour combo ever. I am in love with dragons like that <3 anyway, i think your 2nd one is probably a super delta....


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

The 1st one is probably a blue mask butterfly hm and the 2nd one is a blue or green mustard dragon super delta.

:nicefish:


----------



## Behati (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought him from Pet Smart in NYC.


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the first one! If I was a female betta fish, I would be eyeing him Lol. :eyebrows: :eyebrow:


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The second could probably become a HM right now he looks like a young delta but with proper care I dont see why he couldnt grow


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> the first one is a halfmoon and the second one i'm not sure.. maybe a veiltail mutt? and whoever said their tails get too heavy and will cause it to break off is completely rediculous.. the only way a tail would "break off" is through finrot which is cause by poor water quality, also rough tank decor or plants can also cause the fin to rip..


Mutt? From what I have read even in a Halfmoon X Halfmoon spawns, you will still get a percentage of Delta's and super delta's . So, just because the fish is clearly a delta tail doesn't make it a mutt....it's just a delta tail..and in all actuality the fish could have full half moon genetics.


----------

